# What game bags are you using?



## Fishingkid (May 19, 2017)

What game bags are you using? I have been using the full size Alaska brand deer game bags there thin 1 time use. I am interested in some nice quarter bags I can hang in camp what brand and size do you recommend? These will be used for deer


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

Are you looking for bags to carry boned out/quartered deer? If so I bought some Allen backcountry meat bags and haved liked them so far. They are knockoffs of the caribou bags but we're 20.00 vs 50.00. I have a hard time spending 50 bucks on polyester bags that carry bloody meat. 
http://www.sportsmanswarehouse.com/...MIxZ7Oy-bz1gIVC6dpCh3c4AunEAQYASABEgKzhvD_BwE


----------



## Fishingkid (May 19, 2017)

Looking to buy few bags I can throw quarters in and hang in camp


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

What ever ones you get make sure that they are heavy duty and will hold up for years. I have some heavy cotton ones that I have been using now for over 25 years. There are a couple of holes in them but they can be sewn up with a needle and thread. I've used them on both deer and elk where I have needed to pack the meat out. 

Expect to spend some money on them good ones won't be cheap. I saw some in Cabela's and Sportsman's that would fit the bill but I don't remember how much they were.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

I used the hunters speciality deluxe game bags for my elk this year and was happy with it. We hung my elk in a pine tree for 3 days after the kill and the meat was in great shape by the time me and my wife got to it with the horses.

With that said, I tossed them when I got home. Im hard on stuff and havent been able to extend any game bags past one season.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Well-- if you want the best then go with something like this--

https://www.montanacanvas.com/products/deluxe-game-bag

A heavy duty canvas game bag will last years and are very durable. I know the rage are lightweight synthetics, but the just don't stand up well enough for me. The heavy duty canvas bags will last you for years. Get a couple different sizes.

Another great bag is a 50lb cotton flour bag. Perfect size for back straps and boned out deer quarters. They are better than a pillow case.

Whatever you get make sure it is breathable.

Like critter, I have had canvas and flour sacks that I've used for 20+ years and I'd wager I'll still be using them for 20 more. Probably packed 20+ elk, 3 moose, a dozen antelope, and over 40 deer off the mtn with them. Cheap in the long run.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

If you trashed the bags because they were blood soaked you need to try soaking them in some Biz detergent in a bucket for a couple of days before you wash them. Just agitate them a couple of times a day with a large stick or shovel handle. Then after 3 or 4 days throw them into the washer. They come out just as clean as new.


----------



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)

I picked up a set of XL bags from Blackovis in SLC. If you go to there store they run around $35 for a set of 5 bags. I was sceptical about using a game bag I just couldn't cut off and throw away but I decided to give them a go and they work very well and wash up like new. I'm still sceptical that there XL bags will hold an elk quarter and until I put one in a bag I will be sceptical but I tell ya they sure swallow up 2 antelope quarters.

I thought I needed some heavy cotton bags to hang meat at camp in so 5 years ago I purchased enough material to make 4 bags, I take them with me but have yet to ever pull them out and use them as the cheap cheese type cloth bags have always been good enough and now with the Ovis bags I don't really ever see a need for them.

If you do have your heart set on some heavy cotton camp bags just fined someone that sews and have them build a set, probably cost 1/4 of what the commercial bags cost. I have been looking at synthetic material thinking I can also make something very similar to the Ovis, Tag or other brand of synthetic bag for way cheaper as well though the Ovis bags at $35 is hard to beat.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

These are the ones I usually end up using...

http://www.santanaoutdoors.com/alaska-game-bags-4-bags-for-deer/

I've never used a game bag more than once. I guess I just don't have the patience to wash, dry and store them.

I had some bags that would actually fit an entire deer in (once cut off at the knees) but I don't remember which brand they were. Most of my game bags appear to be primarily to keep the flies off of my meat and to allow the meat to breathe and cool while hanging.

I've never had to quarter out a deer or elk to get it back to camp either...they've all come out whole. Had I the need to so this, I'd likely prefer something a bit more stout to take the beating of transportation via human.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

KineKilla said:


> These are the ones I usually end up using...
> 
> http://www.santanaoutdoors.com/alaska-game-bags-4-bags-for-deer/


+1



> I've never used a game bag more than once. I guess I just don't have the patience to wash, dry and store them.


They wash up well. We've cleaned and reused them many many times now.



> I've never had to quarter out a deer or elk to get it back to camp either...they've all come out whole. Had I the need to so this, I'd likely prefer something a bit more stout to take the beating of transportation via human.


I like how you think. I've never cut one up either.

-DallanC


----------



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)

So how do you guys manage to kill elk and deer and never have to pack them out, private ranch or road hunting? 

The majority of those that have to pack out there animals use bags made from synthetic material. Some use the cheese cloth type cotton bags.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

muddydogs said:


> So how do you guys manage to kill elk and deer and never have to pack them out, private ranch or road hunting?


I only hunt areas where offroad recovery is legal. Here's the latest, taken 1 week ago in that blizzard that blew through.

That one was a pain in the butt to get up on the tailgate, too **** big.










-DallanC


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

I have a set of Tag bags. They are really white. I wish they weren't. Trying to change that this week with some Spike blood....


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

There is a difference between quartering and boning them out. Quartering you are still leaving the bones in. 

I usually cut an elk up into 6-7 pieces depending on the size of the elk. 2 hinds split through the back bone, 2 front shoulders, back straps/tenderloins minus the ribs, both sides of ribs in one bag, and then the neck meat. The 3'x6' bags work for all this nicely.

This makes for 7 or 8 packs for one person if you bring out the head and hide.

I keep the bone in just for the flavor that the bones give the meat when cooking.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Im a little jealous of dallan and kinekilla. The only elk I have ever brought out whole was my second one- a spike almost 20 years ago. We really should have cut that one up also. Took 4 of us several hours to drag it about a mile in rough country. The rest have come out like this.








Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

A lot depends on where you are hunting them at. 

I have driven a truck to a couple, a 4 wheeler to a few, and brought more than I want to out in pieces.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I use white or tan pillow cases.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

I used the Black Ovis bags for my spike this year and was 100% satisfied, added a few cups of vinegar to the washer and got out all of the blood.


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

I don't know what brand I use all I know is I found them several years back in the back corner of a closet at the cabin still in their original packaging. Gramps said I could have them. I want to say they are the Alaska Big Game bags... either way they had to have come from Wal-mart because that's the only place the guy we bought the cabin from ever shopped (he was my grandfather's longtime childhood friend and all around "interesting character"... rest in peace Gary).

They were HUGE... I could fit an entire quartered elk into one bag, way too big and bulky for packing anything out on my back. So I had my wife get out the sewing machine and cut them in half. Now I have 8 bags that are perfectly sized for an elk quarter (or two deer quarters, or an entire pronghorn).

I've reused them for several years. I just throw them in the wash using regular old laundry detergent (any detergent w/OxiClean works especially well) and set the washer to "linens/bulky items" and "heavy soil" (your settings may vary) with a couple extra rinses and when they come out of the dryer they are good as new. I fold them and stuff them back in my pack and don't worry about them again. From what I can see they should last me many, many more years.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I have used the Alaska bags posted before, they worked well but were a 1-time use. I used Kuiu's quarter bags last year on my cow and I was pleased. I picked up a couple Black Ovis quarter bags this year and hopefully will get to use them as well and try them out.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

The biggest thing I like about the black ovis bags is the reflective strip that is sewn onto each bag, makes it easy to find them in the dark.


----------



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)

30-06-hunter said:


> I used the Black Ovis bags for my spike this year and was 100% satisfied, added a few cups of vinegar to the washer and got out all of the blood.


Did the bag cover the whole hind quarter from the knee joint up? I'm wondering if there tall enough to cover the quarter and I'll have to wait until next year to find out it looks like.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

DallanC said:


> I only hunt areas where offroad recovery is legal. Here's the latest, taken 1 week ago in that blizzard that blew through.
> 
> That one was a pain in the butt to get up on the tailgate, too **** big.
> 
> ...


I can't wait to see what you come up with when you kill your moose. o-||


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

muddydogs said:


> So how do you guys manage to kill elk and deer and never have to pack them out, private ranch or road hunting?
> 
> The majority of those that have to pack out there animals use bags made from synthetic material. Some use the cheese cloth type cotton bags.


Neither.

I always go into a hunt prepared to quarter one up and pack it out but haven't yet had to.

I can usually scrounge up enough help to drag it to within reach of an ATV winch or just make sure I hunt uphill from the quad or truck so the dragging is done downhill. I could post many, many pictures of me and my friends dragging animals out from the woods (sometimes great distances) in one piece. One time I had to cut a cow elk in half once I got it back to the quad (after a 600yd. downhill drag) for transport to camp.

A couple tips for dragging success:

1: Have children at a young age so they can do the dragging for you.
2: Always shoot the smaller one. (when given the option)
3: Don't hike in any further than you are willing to drag or pack an animal out.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Vanilla said:


> I have used the Alaska bags posted before, they worked well but were a 1-time use. I used Kuiu's quarter bags last year on my cow and I was pleased. I picked up a couple Black Ovis quarter bags this year and hopefully will get to use them as well and try them out.


The Alaskan bags are durable and light but they don't keep out fly eggs and the newly hatched maggots.

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

KineKilla said:


> Neither.
> 
> I always go into a hunt prepared to quarter one up and pack it out but haven't yet had to.
> 
> ...


We drug an elk out that way once. While dragging we came upon a group of "seasoned" elk hunters on horseback.

The guy says "Geezus, yer dragging the elk the wrong way".

I said "hey, thanks" and we turned around and drug the elk back the other way.

.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Now that?s some funny stuff right there!

It does peel some hair off when you drag them ass first though.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

In the pic below that has the two deer you can really see the difference between a good bag and a cheap bag.

Same in the Elk pic, the quarters are in the nicer bags.

Hopefully we?ll be all out of bags after this weekend and I?ll look into something a bit more re-useable for future use.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> The Alaskan bags ..... don't keep out fly eggs and the newly hatched maggots.
> 
> .


This! They don't keep out the dirt and dust either. And they fray easily if they get caught on anything sharp.

Are the Ovis bags cotton or synthetic?

I've seen too many synthetic bags get punctured to have much faith in them.



wyogoob said:


> We drug an elk out that way once. While dragging we came upon a group of "seasoned" elk hunters on horseback.
> 
> The guy says "Geezus, yer dragging the elk the wrong way".
> 
> ...


Can I like this twice? So much harder to drag them against the grain.....


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

wyogoob said:


> We drug an elk out that way once. While dragging we came upon a group of "seasoned" elk hunters on horseback.
> 
> The guy says "Geezus, yer dragging the elk the wrong way".
> 
> ...


LMAO. Oh boy your wit lately has been on a roll. Great stuff... in fact it rivals most stuff written by my favorite Outdoor Life author Patrick F McManus.

-DallanC


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

When I got out of the Army I somehow escaped with a bunch of Army linen sheets (don't tell uncle sam). I didn't know what to do with them or honestly why I kept them but the lack of a good quality, lightweight, affordable game bag got me thinking. I decided I would make my own out of my old army linen sheets. My stepmother is a good seamstress and owns a sewing machine serger so I enlisted her help and made 10 game bags. For a draw string I used some old paracord (550 cord) I had also acquired while serving (It's good to be roommates with the company supply Sergeant). I honestly think I have the best game bags available. They are incredibly strong, keep out dirt and flies, are super compact-able and lightweight. I think you could make your own for very cheap and mine have lasted me going on 12 years and have hauled out at least one big game critter per year from deer to mountain goat to elk to moose. 

So there ya go--buy some good old sheets, some 550 cord, and find your nearest Korean seamstress with a serger and you can have yourself some custom made game bags


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

I purchased 10 yards of this stuff, cut into equal lengthens, and made my own (I have five total bags). A little sewing, some draw strings, and I don't plan on needing to replace them for a very long time.

http://www.joann.com/sew-essentials-unbleachd-muslin-36in/7791601.html#start=1


----------



## tshuntin (Jul 13, 2008)

I love Kuiu's game bags. They are light, super tough, and washable. Expensive yes also.. I bought them when they first introduced them and at a discounted price. Having used them now, I'd do it again.


----------



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)

Anyone have any idea what the material is that synthetic game bags are made out of? I'm planning on taking a bag into a fabric store and seeing if they can hook me up with a close like material as I would like to make a few more.


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

muddydogs said:


> Anyone have any idea what the material is that synthetic game bags are made out of? I'm planning on taking a bag into a fabric store and seeing if they can hook me up with a close like material as I would like to make a few more.


Mine are like 97% polyester


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

I purchased a new set of synthetic game bags before this season began to supplement the assorted canvas game bags that I already had on hand. I ended up getting a spike and when I finished boning it out I put some of the meat in canvas bags and the rest in synthetic bags to hang in my barn until I had time to finish processing it.

After hanging 48 hours I went to pull the meat out of the bags. The meat in the canvas bags dropped right out but the meat in the synthetic bags stuck to the bag like it was glued. I had to literally peel the bag off the meat leaving strips still stuck to the sides.

After this experience, I'm convinced the canvas bags are a better way to go.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Kevin D said:


> I purchased a new set of synthetic game bags before this season began to supplement the assorted canvas game bags that I already had on hand. I ended up getting a spike and when I finished boning it out I put some of the meat in canvas bags and the rest in synthetic bags to hang in my barn until I had time to finish processing it.
> 
> After hanging 48 hours I went to pull the meat out of the bags. The meat in the canvas bags dropped right out but the meat in the synthetic bags stuck to the bag like it was glued. I had to literally peel the bag off the meat leaving strips still stuck to the sides.
> 
> After this experience, I'm convinced the canvas bags are a better way to go.


This! This issue reduces air circulation wherever the meat is stuck to the bag.

Another plus for the canvas bags is they soak up some of the blood, which keeps my pack cleaner. And yet another is they make a great pillow.

..


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

35 years ago Mrs Goob made me a couple sets of muslin elk quarter bags. Each set had 5 bags; 4 for quarters and a smaller storage bag that could also be used for the heart, liver, tongue, neck, or a pillow. Each bag has a draw string closure with a cord lock. The bags were long enough to cinch up the drawstring below the opening making the bag 100% fly-proof. 

Muslin is durable, breathes well and is easy to wash. If I told you how many big game animals were bagged up in those things you wouldn't believe me. 

I took over one-half of the bags to the sewing shop a few years ago for repairs and the sewing shop lost them. Dangit. So I bought the Alaskans. Alaskans do not keep out the fly eggs or dirt like stated in other posts. 

I bought the Allen nylon bags this year and hope to try them out soon.

I'm not making this up, Mrs Goob use to sew.

.


----------



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)

Kevin D said:


> I purchased a new set of synthetic game bags before this season began to supplement the assorted canvas game bags that I already had on hand. I ended up getting a spike and when I finished boning it out I put some of the meat in canvas bags and the rest in synthetic bags to hang in my barn until I had time to finish processing it.
> 
> After hanging 48 hours I went to pull the meat out of the bags. The meat in the canvas bags dropped right out but the meat in the synthetic bags stuck to the bag like it was glued. I had to literally peel the bag off the meat leaving strips still stuck to the sides.
> 
> After this experience, I'm convinced the canvas bags are a better way to go.


What this is telling me is the canvas bags are holding in moisture and not drying out. Not sure if its good or bad guess the moisture in the bags could help in cooling when the wind blows across it but the meat isn't drying out forming the crust.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

muddydogs said:


> What this is telling me is the canvas bags are holding in moisture and not drying out. Not sure if its good or bad guess the moisture in the bags could help in cooling when the wind blows across it but the meat isn't drying out forming the crust.


I was wondering the same. Just listened to a Gritty Bowman pod cast and they were talking about meat care/handling afield. The "crust" forming sounded like a good thing to them. Kind of like an aged steak. Now having meat tear off due to be stuck on the bag isn't good, but doesn't a crust forming show that the bag is actually breathing better?


----------



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)

Packout said:


> This! This issue reduces air circulation wherever the meat is stuck to the bag.
> 
> Another plus for the canvas bags is they soak up some of the blood, which keeps my pack cleaner. And yet another is they make a great pillow.
> 
> ..


If you want to keep your pack cleaner pick up this 70L dry bag https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B017CVYA78/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o07_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 
It contains the mess and only weights .2 pounds. I did remove the stitching around the webbing on the top and just sewed in a hew with a piece of cord for a draw string so I could tighten the top some but still leave room for heat to escape.
I just use it to transport meat in my pack, quarters are hung to cool in regular game bags.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Good discussion and nice to see things from different points of view. This is just my opinion--

I don't want the meat to dry out while on the mtn. A crust from "dry aging" is different than a crust from the meat drying out while sitting on a game bag at camp. Dry aging occurs in a controlled environment with the dry coming from air circulation in a cooler and not heat/sun/wind. When I dry age back straps or boned meat, it does not form a heavy crust like occurs if the deer hangs in a tree. The canvas does not sweat the meat. 

One thing I have noticed is synthetics tend to drip the moisture/fluids off-- almost drawing it out of the meat. 

Muddydogs-- thanks for the link! I always put the game bags inside a contractor bag before loading the pack. But I really need a larger dry bag and it makes sense to give it a try for packing meat.


----------

